# LibreOffice Error FreeBSD 9



## woomia (Mar 8, 2012)

I installed libreoffice via pkg_add and when I try to run it I get this error:


```
/usr/local/bin/libreoffice /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/soffice" not found
```

I found soffice in /usr/local/bin but it appears to be null entry as trying to run it directly gives me 
	
	



```
soffice: not found
```


----------



## kpedersen (Jun 7, 2012)

woomia,

I think (but not 100% sure) that the libreoffice package in 9.0-RELEASE packages is corrupt.

Try adding the editors/libreoffice-legacy package instead (unless you need the newer one). Otherwise, all I can suggest is build from ports.

Edit:
Yeah someone else seems to be having the same issue as us.
http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.os.freebsd.devel.office/518


----------

